# Purchasing a new garden tractor



## Keswick (Oct 13, 2004)

Hello all, I'm considering making the jump from a lawn tractor to a garden tractor (one step at a time) and have been looking at the Kubota 2230. I was quoted a price of 10,500 with a 60" belly mower. Is buying a tractor at all like buying a car? Should I expect the dealer to be a bit flexible on the price or is the quoted price the bottom line? Also, is there a web site for tractors similar to Kelly Blue Book for cars where I can see what the dealers are paying for the machines? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Keswick! :friends: :cheers: There are no websites like Kelly Blue Book that I am aware of that are free. You can expect to get between 25% to 10% off list price, with 10% to 15% being the median norm. If you can find a previous year model that did not sell; you may be able to finaggle even more. I would suggest rolling up any implements, extras, and future services, or even transportation to the dealer in advance to you can roll it into the initial financing if possible. This will give you the most bargaining power. I suggest you demo and thoroughly check out any models and makes you my have an interest in first and go with the dealer and model you feel will support you best. Good luck! And let us know what you get! :thumbsup:


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Hello Keswick, this site right here might help you out.

Durwood

http://www.compacttractorreview.com/articlepricetool.aspx


----------



## Keswick (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks for your responses and help, I guess I should expect similar discounts from John Deere.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keswick _
> *Thanks for your responses and help, I guess I should expect similar discounts from John Deere. *


Indeed yes you should. If you run into a salesman that will not come off sticker price. Get up and leave. That applies with any dealer or make. There are a lot of good brands out there. Check them all out or at least as many as possible.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I think that Durwood pricing tool should be a sticky. Thats a really handy idea and a great way to understand the pricing of Kubota equipment. Oh yeah welcome to the site Keswick.


----------

